# Sup.



## Rednecklace (Nov 6, 2007)

Just wanted to introduce myself, since my first message in my inbox said it would be nice to lol. Anyways, my name is Darlene but you can call me Red. I am a 27 year old woman who lives in Toronto. I have been writing poems, journals and short stories since my early teens, but never have been published. Some I've lost, ripped up, misplaced and some I still have. I love writing and it has gotten me through some of my worst and best times, and I would die if all the ink and paper or font in the world just disapeared. Well if that happened I would still have the sand and my finger lol among other things. Anyways... I hope my experience here will be a good one, and look forward to reading posts and posting some of my own.

Thanks.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, Rednecklace 

~ Shinn


----------



## Rednecklace (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you Shinn.


----------



## mi is happy (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey there Red!  Welcome to the formum! I'm "Mi"! Have fun here and I look forward to reading your peoms! See ya' around!


----------



## Rednecklace (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Mi! Thanks. It's getting late though and almost bed time lol. Good night!


----------



## VaguelyAmusing (Nov 6, 2007)

Welcome!
I'm Mia. Hope you have a nice time here =)


----------



## Hawke (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the neighborhood, Red.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you, Red, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Rednecklace (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Mia, Hawke, and Nickie.  It's a pleasure to be among fellow writers. I wonder why I never googled shit on here about writing forums b4. Doh!


----------



## Rednecklace (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if everyone got to meet me yet so I'm pulling this up uh!


----------

